# moustress sends thanks for all your help these past 8 mo.



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

With the last bunch of litters opening their eyes and becoming ambulatory, eating solid food, chasing each other around I can honestly say that my mousery has recovered from the heartache and horror of eight months ago. The support and sympathy from those of you in this forum meant so much to me, and I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart.

I now have four pied fawn babies up and chasing around, and I've been able to identify a pairing that will be certain to produce more in the future. The goal is to have bright orange satin self mousies, and those two should do nicely. There's one of the satin boys who were juvenile survivors and an pied argent doe who had two pied fawn in their recent litter, and I expect to get about half fawn when I breed back one of those pied fawns to it's sire. One of the little ones will be old enough to breed by the first week of December, so I am putting in my letter to Santa with a request to assist in the delivery on or about Christmas.

It still hurts to think about what happened, but I'm using that pain to make me a more punctilious mousekeeper. And I always stand in the mousery for a couple of minutes and look over every tank, all the fixtures and furnishings, before I turn out the lights. The mousery is cleaner, brighter, and thus healthier than ever for my herd of diminutive livestock.

There are always improvements to be made, new parings to be made, tweakage of diets to try, and I feel so fortunate to be a member of this Forum.

Again, heartfelt thanks to those of you who have helped get through this last eight months. I love you guys!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aw 

I hope this doesn't sound patronising because I really don't mean it that way, but I'm really pleased for you and impressed with your committment to your mice. A less staunch breeder would have given up, but you persevered and have done good things. Your mice *always* look in the very best of health. And if a tragedy makes one a better animal keeper and one's animals stronger then it wasn't all in vain.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah. I rarely quit anything, regardless of difficulty. It's in my blood, coming from pioneer stock as I do. I was feeling that I couldn't stand keeping mousies anymore as I tried to go to sleep the night the accident happened, but I got back up at 2 AM and went upstairs to the mousery and looked over the survivors and started formulating a plan before being able to sleep.

It wasn't until the next day, putting what happened into words here in the forum, that I was able to grieve and start healing.

And here I am, up to my eyebrows in baby mousies, once again so busy that I bring my camera to the mousery, then forget to use it becausse there's so much to do, so many mousies to enjoy. My life without mousies is almost unimaginable.


----------

